# Done as a mod.



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the years of fun and games. But as of right now I am resigning as a mod for the forum. Thanks everyone, it was a good ride.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Well.......bye.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

You done good Al! Job well done.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I hope you'll stay on the UWN even after resigning!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

You have done a great job Al. It is a thankless job and a lot of work at times. Just think of all the pay you are giving up!!


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you for being a mod in the first place. It isn't easy or fun.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the time and effort, Al! Good job!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the great job Al! Now you can really have fun out in field and stream with all the big bucks you've saved up! ;-)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the effort you've put into being a mod over the years. I remember seeing your name in green for the first time.

Aren't more people shedding their mod role as well? I read that somewhere.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ya i read that too. seems like this place is circling the drain. Too bad it used to be fun. Oh well at least we have that other locally owned forum.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Take care Al


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Al Hansen said:


> Thanks for the years of fun and games. But as of right now I am resigning as a mod for the forum. Thanks everyone, it was a good ride.


I thank you for your work here, you were a great mod!



martymcfly73 said:


> Ya i read that too. seems like this place is circling the drain. Too bad it used to be fun. Oh well at least we have that other locally owned forum.


:mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Al, there's a couple of things that's been bothering me about you. You don't own any guns? What are you a democrat? Communist? And who the hell is Max Hall? Why does he hate you so bad? What did you do, nix one of his posts?
All in good fun ya know. I'm sure you'll still be lurking and posting on the site. You've certainly been a great asset to the site and will probably continue to be. Chuck.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey longbow, I think I can answere one of your joking question to Al Hansen. I don't know about the gun thing:grin: but Max Hall was a quarterback for the BYU football team, and I believe Al refereed a lot of the games back then8)


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Ah, I had no idea. I bet his reffing background came in handy as a moderator.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

longbow said:


> Ah, I had no idea. I bet his reffing background came in handy as a moderator.


You may be on to something here.

Good luck Al, we will miss you! As for your Utes....try to keep it classy for once!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

max hall was indeed a byu quarterback but is most famous for his comment after narrowly beating the u of u in the final moments of the game (having lost the previous year) "i hate those guys" referring to the U players. he later thought better of his loose tongue and made some make up kissy face but the comment has lasted...

ergo - al's sign off of... "hated by max hall...." obviously a dedicated ute fan.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Still lurkin but not mod-ing. Max actually stated he also hated the Ute Fans.:shock: All in fun.


----------

